# 2018 Simmons RC-24 with 2020 Mercury 400 Verado



## hookedon (Jul 28, 2009)

2018 Simmons RC-24 Boat/Trailer with 2020 Mercury Verado 400. Motor has Mercury factory warranty till Feb 2025!!! The motor has 89 hours. 

The boat has two tone deck, two tone hull, rod locker, 9 inch Simrad, MotorGuide 36V trolling motor powered by 36V lithium battery, 12V lead acid starting battery, on board 2 bank charger, console high bar, 75 quart Simmons ice chest with straps and footings in front of center console and front of bench seat, LED light bar, rear bench seat, oxygen tank, regulator, oxygen stone, 12V aerator with stone in live well and a fill pump for live well. 

All compartments has LED strip lighting. All compartments have latch key locks. Trolling motor has extended warranty till May 2022. 

This boat is like new. It is ready to fish. $94,000

Call 832-687-3231 for any questions.


----------

